# Preschool



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello all!!

Getting nearer to my September departure to sunny old Nerja! One-way flight booked and work know that I'm leaving. Jolly exciting!!

Quick question regarding preschool / playgroups etc. I believe you need the following documents for registering your little one for preschool. Does the list look complete?

1) Passport
2) Birth certificate
3) Immunisation certificate
4) Proof of address

How am I doing?

Strings.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

captaindog said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> Getting nearer to my September departure to sunny old Nerja! One-way flight booked and work know that I'm leaving. Jolly exciting!!
> 
> ...


You're doing well, but when you get here you need to go to your local town hall to get your "empadronamiento" or put another way you need to "empadronarte" which means that you register at the town hall and they give you a certificate which proves that you've done that. Here it is valid for three months and sometimes they give it to you there and then and sometimes not.


----------



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You're doing well, but when you get here you need to go to your local town hall to get your "empadronamiento" or put another way you need to "empadronarte" which means that you register at the town hall and they give you a certificate which proves that you've done that. Here it is valid for three months and sometimes they give it to you there and then and sometimes not.


Thanks PW! I will pop down to the town hall and see what's what. If memory serves me correctly they were quite "switched on" when I last visited them so hopefully there will be a swift outcome.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NIE number!

Jo xxx


----------



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> NIE number!
> 
> Jo xxx


Is that definite Jo?! My wife and I both have these from our previous stay in Spain but I didn't think toddlers needed it...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

captaindog said:


> Is that definite Jo?! My wife and I both have these from our previous stay in Spain but I didn't think toddlers needed it...


I needed one to get my daughter into state wchool!! My daughter is/was too young to have one (as is yours) but they definitely wanted mine - I'm guessing that preschool isnt going to be any different!!????????

Jo xxx


----------



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> I needed one to get my daughter into state wchool!! My daughter is/was too young to have one (as is yours) but they definitely wanted mine - I'm guessing that preschool isnt going to be any different!!????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Ah coooooool Jojo. I have one so all goooood!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

In state nurseries in Andalucia, they also ask for certificado de trabajo, which is basically a letter to show you are working at the time of the application and also a copy of your income tax form (from the previous tax year) to show your earnings. I had to show the Libro de Familia as well but it should be enough with the birth certificate, I think. 

Depending on your area, it's not that easy to get your child into a state nursery - I fought for nearly 2 years to get my son into the one across the road from me. Usually, you have to apply by 1st March although it depends if they have a spare place. If you have to go private, then the good thing about that is that you dont need half the documentation!

Good luck, anyway.


----------

